# Sexy Ocelot Here!



## Qara (Jun 13, 2010)

So. Qara. That's my fursona's name. She is, or we are, an angel winged ocelot. The angel wings are optional so ocelot is fine too. 18 and female, of course. 5'2", plump at 180lbs, not bad looking though. Nice round ass, nice big breasts. 

The hair color is always changing but usually it is a purple-red or red. Hair style is also always changing but usually long to mid-back area. Ocelot spots of course but she has white fur from her collar bone down to her pelvic area, stopping before going over to her ass. Dazzling blue eyes. Ears are pierced. One set of hoop earrings, one set of stud earrings. 

Very friendly. Loves to make new friends. Loves sex and loves to try new things. Bi-curious, never been with a girl but would be open to try. Very protective of friends, family, lovers, etc.

Draws, reads, writes poems, and loves video games.

Is shy when you first get to know her but loves to talk. Hates shop with other people but is a shop-a-holic with the right people. Loves to dress up and show off.

Has no problem with nudity but since she likes to dress up and feel beautiful prefers clothing.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 13, 2010)

[yt]fJQN90DDIyk[/yt]


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

I feel like there's some sort of physics fail here


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

i'm 12 and what is this


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah that's, that's pretty sexual. And pretty furry.
Always nice to see a change of pace in the forums e.e


----------



## Qara (Jun 14, 2010)

Umm really weird video but cool.

And disasterfox...I assume that is a good thing?


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 14, 2010)

FUCKIN OCELOTS BRAHHHH

OCELOT HI FIVE

FUCK YEA

WELCOME TO OCELOT TOWN


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 14, 2010)

I like your fursona...


----------



## Glitch (Jun 14, 2010)

Qara said:


> 5'2", plump at 180lbs, not bad looking though.


 
Damn.
I'm 5'7" at 180lbs, and I'm "plump"-ish.

At 5'2", that's just really damn fat.  I don't care about how big her tits are.

(And that's a lot for me to say that, seeing as I'm a stereotypical les boob-addict and such.  :V)


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

What the hells an ocelot? Yes Im serious.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> What the hells an ocelot? Yes Im serious.


 
They're awesome little wild cats.  :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 14, 2010)

And also a Greg Proops joke.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 15, 2010)

@OP: You think it's sexy but it snot.



Glitch said:


> Damn.
> I'm 5'7" at 180lbs, and I'm "plump"-ish.
> 
> At 5'2", that's just really damn fat.  I don't care about how big her tits are.
> ...


Fuck that I'm 6' at 185 and I'm ""plump"-ish".


----------



## Glitch (Jun 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And also a Greg Proops joke.


 
Greg Proops is amazing.
But Ryan and Colin are my favorites.  :3


----------



## Glitch (Jun 15, 2010)

Slyck said:


> @OP: You think it's sexy but it *snot.*
> 
> Fuck that I'm 6' at 185 and I'm ""plump"-ish".



Ew boogers.

And damn it, Slyck.  
You made me click on your sig, and now I have EAT DA POO POO stuck in my head.  D:


----------



## Qara (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the fursona like.

Sorry to the people that think I'm fat. What is fat to you hun? I think I'm just right  btw...I do have muscles you know 

Also, if you came to be rude, what the point? *shrugs* Doesn't really bother me


----------



## Slyck (Jun 15, 2010)

Glitch said:


> And damn it, Slyck.
> You made me click on your sig, and now I have EAT DA POO POO stuck in my head.  D:


They even have audio clips you can download, too.

Be sure to burn them on a CD and hand them out as party favors!


----------

